# Visa lodging for July 2016



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi guys

creating this so that all the invitees can have a common thread in clearing doubts for lodging visa 189.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

I got my invitation this am!

My question is, what can/should I do before I click 'APPLY' on skill select? 
There are so many possible scenarios but I don't want to get ahead of myself or be late (60 days to submit all documents can be tricky). Like should I do items such as character background check, health check, criminal record check etc. Should I do those NOW, before clicking APPLY or do I hit apply and wait to seee what the CO requests?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Good luck to all of you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

What should I enter as the end date for current employer? In EOI, I left it as blank, but visa application does not allow blank

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks for creating this group. i got my invite at midnight too... 261111 70 points.

i have completed all medical tests, police check for australia and india.
Preparing full document set and planning to upload by weekend.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

agokarn said:


> thanks for creating this group. i got my invite at midnight too... 261111 70 points.
> 
> i have completed all medical tests, police check for australia and india.
> Preparing full document set and planning to upload by weekend.




You are quick! Hopefully you will get a grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys another quick question for form 80. For addresses it says in chronological order and it has "current" prefilled at the top so obviously it wants you to list addresses from newest to oldest. Now for international travel and employment, it also wants chronological order, should I be going newest to oldest as per addresses or the opposite?


----------



## javelin throw (Jun 29, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> What should I enter as the end date for current employer? In EOI, I left it as blank, but visa application does not allow blank
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One


Give todays' date. I did the same. 

I got the invite yesterday. Good Luck.


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

Visa application Lodged! 

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## kandy123 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guy I too received an invitation.

I have 1 question.

I realized that in the EOI Section I did not include year 10, year 12, bachelor degree (indian qualifications).
Now at visa stage is it a problem since I am adding this information? 

Points claimed are correct. 

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

kandy123 said:


> Guy I too received an invitation.
> 
> I have 1 question.
> 
> ...




U didn't do anything wrong. They ask for post Year 12 or tertiary education only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

thehuskyone said:


> Visa application Lodged!
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One




Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javelin throw (Jun 29, 2016)

Guys,

one quick question... I dont have Birth Certificate. Is it fine if I upload class 10th Marksheet.

Please suggest.

Invitation rcvd for Analyst Programmer.


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

You can get one from your corporation office or Municipality. Not sure if you can get it from PSK. Need to check their website. For those who living abroad, can approach the Indian High commission. (Assuming that you're Indian, as I can't see your signature in Tapatalk)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Personally I do not think class 10 cert would suffice for a Birth certificate as in Singapore Immigration they don't see it that way. Not sure if Auz does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a question regarding Spouse Functional English. 

My wife has completed all her primary and secondary education where all instructions were in English. 

The functional english requirement states : Completed all years of primary education and at least three years of secondary education in an educational institution in or outside Australia and all instructions were in English.

I am not sure what they mean by secondary education here. In many sections across multiple docs such as Form 80 and Form 1221 and the actual Application too, they use the term 'Secondary education' or 'post secondary' or 'tertiary education'. 

Can someone confirm what is really counted as '3 years of secondary education' ?
Is it year 7-10 or 12+3 ?


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

javelin throw said:


> Guys,
> 
> one quick question... I dont have Birth Certificate. Is it fine if I upload class 10th Marksheet.
> 
> ...


Birth registration documents

Birth registration documents of each visa applicant, showing the names of both parents. Suitable documents include but are not limited to full birth certificates or family registration books showing both parents’ names. If any child included in the application is adopted, include adoption papers.
IMO passport can be considered, I too dont have Birth cert, Planning to upload Passport.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys I just realized my born certificate doesn't show my parents names. Is this going to hold up my application? Should I get this asap?!


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Guys i have the following questions:

1. Do i need to include my secondary school (Grade 12) details ? or bachelor degree itself will do ?

2. My work experience is about 6.5 years, while in the page 13 (out of 17) of the form it has a question asking : "Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application?" and the given duration are : a) less that 3 years b) 5 years in the past 10 years c) 8 years in the past 10 years

my question is which one should i choose with 6.5 years?

I have attached the screen shot.

thanks


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

javelin throw said:


> Guys,
> 
> one quick question... I dont have Birth Certificate. Is it fine if I upload class 10th Marksheet.
> 
> ...


I too didn't have Birth Certificate, I submitted SSLC marks card, it contains names of both the parents and also my DOB. Additionally, also submitted Passport. Also Aadhaar, Pan card, voters Id and driving license  call me crazy  

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

xmilanx said:


> Guys i have the following questions:
> 
> 1. Do i need to include my secondary school (Grade 12) details ? or bachelor degree itself will do ?
> 
> ...


Am first assuming that you have had your skill assessments done. Whatever experience is allowed by ACS is what should be counted. it can't be about 6.5 yrs. it has to be exact what u claimed in eoi.


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bouchedag84 said:


> Guys I just realized my born certificate doesn't show my parents names. Is this going to hold up my application? Should I get this asap?!


"Birth registration documents

Birth registration documents of each visa applicant, showing the names of both parents. Suitable documents include but are not limited to full birth certificates or family registration books showing both parents’ names. If any child included in the application is adopted, include adoption papers."

This is taken from DIBP so as long as you do not have the parents shown in any documents, then IMO better get a birth cert


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

I hit submit today!


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

*60 Days deadline for Visa application*

Hey guys,

I have got ITA for 189 in July 1st round and would like to request experts to clarify below point for me.
I have been given time till 4 Sep to apply for visa through skillselect but I am a bit confused about what the meaning of visa application is. Do I need to submit a complete visa application by this deadline (including all documents) or I can simply fill out 17 page application in skillselect, pay the fee and wait till CO is assigned and request for documents. I can frontload some documents except PCC, Medical and Birth certificate. 
My worry is to lose my invitation if some documents are not submitted within 60 days.


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> I too didn't have Birth Certificate, I submitted SSLC marks card, it contains names of both the parents and also my DOB. Additionally, also submitted Passport. Also Aadhaar, Pan card, voters Id and driving license  call me crazy
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One


You are almost there


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

lollymolly said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm a young Architect and I'm trying to make my immigration steps on my own because hiring an agent would be too expensive for me, I have my degree from Egypt and I live currently in Kuwait, so any info about how to lodge the visa or the AACA process or any steps to do in Kuwait would be very helpful as I'm kinda lost don't know to start from where.
> 
> ...


suggest you post on some other forum page as this post is specific to a step in the visa processes.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Meissam said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have got ITA for 189 in July 1st round and would like to request experts to clarify below point for me.
> I have been given time till 4 Sep to apply for visa through skillselect but I am a bit confused about what the meaning of visa application is. Do I need to submit a complete visa application by this deadline (including all documents) or I can simply fill out 17 page application in skillselect, pay the fee and wait till CO is assigned and request for documents. I can frontload some documents except PCC, Medical and Birth certificate.
> My worry is to lose my invitation if some documents are not submitted within 60 days.


Hi,

You can apply your visa and pay for it before the deadline no need to upload all the documents upfront. The advantage for front loading all the documents is that it will reduce the time for getting the grant. IF CO get assigned and then request for documents it takes more time to CO to get back to your application again.

Hope it makes sense

Viaan


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can apply your visa and pay for it before the deadline no need to upload all the documents upfront. The advantage for front loading all the documents is that it will reduce the time for getting the grant. IF CO get assigned and then request for documents it takes more time to CO to get back to your application again.
> 
> ...




Thanks buddy. For some reasons I don't care much if my grant is stretched for one more month or so as long as it doesn't rescind my right for visa application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all,
Submitted my application today.. 261111 70 Points (EOI on 6th July)
Hopefully it moves ahead quickly


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys
I am uploading documents for my de factor partner and one says "Evidence of Custody" under her documents. We don't have kids (and don't want them!). Does everyone else seee this or did we screw up and select somewhere that we have kids?!


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Bouchedag84 said:


> Guys
> I am uploading documents for my de factor partner and one says "Evidence of Custody" under her documents. We don't have kids (and don't want them!). Does everyone else seee this or did we screw up and select somewhere that we have kids?!


Ignore it. I had a english test and tertiary education field for my 6 yr old daughter. you need to assume what's valid for your application and contiinue.

There is an add more files option in the application, from there i remember seeing an option for defacto partner evidence. make sure u provide docs from that option.

BTW, I am not the expert... just submitted my application yesterday


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

I am in the process of submitting my visa application and confused a bit with Form 80. There is a question requesting to list down all international travels other than to Australia. I am currently working abroad and travel occasionally back to my home country to visit my family. Do I need to list down all those journeys as well? I am not sure if I can retrieve all the dates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Meissam said:


> I am in the process of submitting my visa application and confused a bit with Form 80. There is a question requesting to list down all international travels other than to Australia. I am currently working abroad and travel occasionally back to my home country to visit my family. Do I need to list down all those journeys as well? I am not sure if I can retrieve all the dates
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, welcome to the Form 80 torture.. Yes they expect all international trips in last 10 years. I had a few too. Had to create a spreadsheet for listing them. Try to get a list of all the immigration stamps in chronological order and get it sorted.


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

It wouldn't be an easy task as we have electronic system here that works with finger print and eliminate the passport stamping process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _ELMO_ (Nov 20, 2015)

Subscribing..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

This folks
Quick one. Does scan copy of passport suffice the documentation requirements or it must be certified copy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Meissam said:


> This folks
> Quick one. Does scan copy of passport suffice the documentation requirements or it must be certified copy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The requirement are not very clear so i would do a certified copy. I did it too..
I tried to get a certfied copy of all documents as every delay means loss of 28 days.


----------



## Raj M (May 3, 2016)

I submitted enough documents for my visa (45 on the whole) along with form 80 and 1221. I did not got for certified as it worked for vetassess too. they don't mention certified so its upto you. as for passport, they can get all the information with just a passport number so no worries.


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Meissam said:


> This folks
> Quick one. Does scan copy of passport suffice the documentation requirements or it must be certified copy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Passport should be orginal colour scan copy 

Viaan


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

agokarn said:


> The requirement are not very clear so i would do a certified copy. I did it too..
> I tried to get a certfied copy of all documents as every delay means loss of 28 days.


Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist

You must provide documents to support your application for this visa. As part of the visa application process you will need to use ImmiAccount. You should provide high quality colour scans of the documents supporting your visa application in ImmiAccount. 

Documents not in English must be accompanied by accredited English translations.

Information to help you prepare your application and guidelines on attaching documents to an online visa application may assist you in lodging a complete visa application. 

In your visa application you will be asked for information about each member of your family unit even if they do not intend to migrate with you, for example dependent children or a partner. Information about which family members are considered to be “members of your family unit” for migration purposes is available by referring to including family members in your application.

Use the following checklist to make sure your application is complete. Lodging a complete application reduces processing times.

hope this gives a clear statement.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

When you actually go to upload documents after you've applied/paid, it says "certified" for about 80% of your documents. Such as birth certificate, passport etc. I'm going to get all mine certified before uploading as I don't want any delays.

Also, I realize we had 60 days between when we got our invite and when you have to click apply. But how much time between paying do you have before all your documents have to be uploaded? And let us know when you get a CO


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Bouchedag84 said:


> When you actually go to upload documents after you've applied/paid, it says "certified" for about 80% of your documents. Such as birth certificate, passport etc. I'm going to get all mine certified before uploading as I don't want any delays.
> 
> Also, I realize we had 60 days between when we got our invite and when you have to click apply. But how much time between paying do you have before all your documents have to be uploaded? And let us know when you get a CO


Color copies of documents will suffice. 

60 days to apply for the visa and pay the fees. No time limit for documents upload can be done at anytime. CO allocation can happen in few days or might take few weeks or maybe you might never know if CO was allocated and Get Direct Grant.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

vikaschandra said:


> Bouchedag84 said:
> 
> 
> > When you actually go to upload documents after you've applied/paid, it says "certified" for about 80% of your documents. Such as birth certificate, passport etc. I'm going to get all mine certified before uploading as I don't want any delays.
> ...


How can you be so sure about not having to provide certified documents? It specifically says so... Just curious


----------



## Winterfell (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi i was just wondering if any of you experienced this. We just lodge our visa today and we havent received the automatic generated acknowledgement letter from DIBP. Any idea what to do?


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Bouchedag84 said:


> How can you be so sure about not having to provide certified documents? It specifically says so... Just curious


Well I personally submitted color copies, many here on the forum have submitted only color copies who i know have been granted. 

Rest it is up to the applicant if they want to get the documents certified.


----------



## vikaschandra (Aug 5, 2015)

Winterfell said:


> Hi i was just wondering if any of you experienced this. We just lodge our visa today and we havent received the automatic generated acknowledgement letter from DIBP. Any idea what to do?


Not at all times and all the applicants receive the acknowledgement notification. If the status on the immi account is "Submitted" or "Application Received" that means it is perfectly fine.


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Any ideas on how the CO Allocation is progessing?
As per the GSM Allocation dates page on border site, it was 10 June 2016.
Am not sure it updates regularly as the page also says next update in early august.

Also few more generic questions :

1) Are the Points still relevant after application submitted? Example : Does a 70 pointer get a CO assigned before a 65 or a 60 pointer who submitted the application?

2) Is the CO allocation based on the ANZSCO codes ? example : specific ones doing 2611 only or specific COs doing doctors only .


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

Is anyone facing issues in uploading documents to immiaccount? After I upload and click confirm button, the uploaded doc is not shown in the list and the doc count is also not increasing. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vijayabaskar said:


> Is anyone facing issues in uploading documents to immiaccount? After I upload and click confirm button, the uploaded doc is not shown in the list and the doc count is also not increasing.
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk




Many did today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Many did today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it started working from this morning. 

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

Subscribing

Invitation : 5th Jul

Lodged : 15th Jul


----------



## gold berry (Jun 25, 2016)

ur occupation code?

Invitation : 5th Jul

Lodged : 15th Jul[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sithi (Apr 2, 2015)

gold berry said:


> ur occupation code?
> 
> Invitation : 5th Jul
> 
> Lodged : 15th Jul


[/QUOTE]

Occupation code: 261312 Developer Programmer


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello, anyone who submitted his Visa application (189) in July 2016 and got contacted by CO? Please update


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

xmilanx said:


> Hello, anyone who submitted his Visa application (189) in July 2016 and got contacted by CO? Please update




You can check yourself mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Invite July 4, 2016
Applied July 10, 2016


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Immitracker shows some software engineer with 70 points who applied on 29/06 getting CO allocated. What's interesting is there is at least one more SE there with 60 points in June list. Looks like even CO allocation is based on points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arumugamg (Mar 24, 2016)

Timeline


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

uploaded all documents 21th jul!!
invite 6th Jul.


----------



## Winterfell (Jul 14, 2016)

Invited july 6
Visa lodge july 13


----------



## Winterfell (Jul 14, 2016)

How to check if anyone is being contacted by CO?


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Winterfell said:


> How to check if anyone is being contacted by CO?




They will either post here or go and check immitracker. That's only if they are on the social tools. Otherwise on DiBP site, they announce once in 2 months on which EOIs have CO allocated. Currently it shows 10 June but that's been the status for a few weeks now. Next update I nearly August. 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Immitracker shows someone from 9th July Lodgement day has got a CO allocated. 
i don't understand how it works though.. there are few others before 9th July who either haven't updated immitracker or haven't got CO contact.


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

A person who lodged on 7th july got a grant today.

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

Its good to see co contacts and grants for visa apps lodged in July'16

Sent from Oneplus One


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> A person who lodged on 7th july got a grant today.
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One


can pass the link?


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

jon727 said:


> can pass the link?


https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> https://myimmitracker.com/en/trackers/visa-tracker-sc189


does the co assignment is based on ANZCO code and EOI points or it is first-come-first serve?


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

jon727 said:


> does the co assignment is based on ANZCO code and EOI points or it is first-come-first serve?


No one knows for sure, 

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

I found it kind of weird. I uploaded my form 80 and 1221 under character evidence and there was a drop down menu for selecting the description of the document for each of these. (for example, when uploading form 80, the drop down menu for description of document shows a list and it has form 80, form 1221, police record check etc available for selection. 
I finally got my Aus criminal record check in the mail and went to upload it, but the only option for the drop down description was "other". Anyone else experience something like this?


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bouchedag84 said:


> I found it kind of weird. I uploaded my form 80 and 1221 under character evidence and there was a drop down menu for selecting the description of the document for each of these. (for example, when uploading form 80, the drop down menu for description of document shows a list and it has form 80, form 1221, police record check etc available for selection.
> I finally got my Aus criminal record check in the mail and went to upload it, but the only option for the drop down description was "other". Anyone else experience something like this?


if my memory is correct there is option like "overseas police clearance certificate, penal clearance certificate" check under character, evidence of


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

jon727 said:


> Bouchedag84 said:
> 
> 
> > I found it kind of weird. I uploaded my form 80 and 1221 under character evidence and there was a drop down menu for selecting the description of the document for each of these. (for example, when uploading form 80, the drop down menu for description of document shows a list and it has form 80, form 1221, police record check etc available for selection.
> ...


Yeah and the options in the drop down disappeared and only left me with "other". Hopefully that's OK as that is the one I selected when uploading my Aus record check


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Winterfell said:


> Invited july 6
> Visa lodge july 13




Good luck to all guys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehuskyone (May 5, 2016)

I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline

ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
ACS Application: 06-JUN-2016 | ACS Result +ve: 20-JUN-2016
India PCC Applied: 14-JUN-2016 | India PCC Received: 17-JUN-2016
Medical test: 23-JUN-2016 | Medicals Uploaded: 30-JUN-2016
EOI Subclass 189 (70 points): 20-JUN-2016
Invitation: 05-JUL-2016 07.54 PM IST| Visa Lodged: 06-JUL-2016 10.53 AM IST
Direct Grant: 25-JUL-2016
IED: 30-JUN-2017


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> I got my Direct grant earlier today @ 12.19 PM IST, below is my timeline
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> PTE-A: 30-APR-2016 L-88, R-85, W-90, S-82 O: 85/90
> ...


congrats, that is freaking fast


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

EOI Submitted 189 - 19/7
Invitation Received - 20/7
Visa Lodge - 21/7 except PCC

Good luck to us!


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

I got a message from Immi. Looks like I have a Case Officer now and she's requested a few things.
One of them being that apparently I provided the incorrect Australian Police Certificate (I lived there for 3 years previously). She has also requested additional documents to be uploaded before 28 days time. I'm not too worried as I have these documents ready, I just have to get them back from the notary as she is certifying them. The longest one will be awaiting the new police certificate to come in the mail, which I ordered last night.

For anyone wondering, make sure when ordering your certificate, you specify code 33, NOT 35 in the online ordering site!


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

I did 33. Just in case I pressed the wrong one, what does it looks like? The 35? How did they know you chose 35. Mine says 'name check only'.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

mimic said:


> I did 33. Just in case I pressed the wrong one, what does it looks like? The 35? How did they know you chose 35. Mine says 'name check only'.


Mine says
"Standard Disclosure
All recorded unspent offences released
Name Check Only"

Does your 33 say "Full Disclosure" somewhere?


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes. It says on the heading:
Complete disclosure
All recorded offences released
Name Check Only

I hope I got it right.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

mimic said:


> Yes. It says on the heading:
> Complete disclosure
> All recorded offences released
> Name Check Only
> ...


Thanks. You should be fine. The Immi case officer requested i supply the full disclosure, I would assume Complete / Full mean the same thing!


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

for some reason 3 BA profiles have bumped up in immitracker as they were updated today but there wasnt any update in status as such. any immitracker experts on the group here ?


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

Bouchedag84 said:


> mimic said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. It says on the heading:
> ...


Hope you get yours soon and the grant too!


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey guys,

So I got my documents back from the notary and her stamp is more of an imprint rather than a normal stamp. This portion of her stamp is not visible when scanned. The only visible part is her stamped name, her signed name and "Barrister and Solicitor" beneath these. There is no statement that says "I certify this to be a true copy blah blah" Do you think IMMI will accept these or do I have to get these recertified?!


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Bouchedag84 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I got my documents back from the notary and her stamp is more of an imprint rather than a normal stamp. This portion of her stamp is not visible when scanned. The only visible part is her stamped name, her signed name and "Barrister and Solicitor" beneath these. There is no statement that says "I certify this to be a true copy blah blah" Do you think IMMI will accept these or do I have to get these recertified?!




As long as registration details are clear it should not be a problem. Not all notaries write those exact words but something similar to that as verified from original' or 'certified as true copy'. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

agokarn said:


> As long as registration details are clear it should not be a problem. Not all notaries write those exact words but something similar to that as verified from original' or 'certified as true copy'.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the thing, there is not details. Just her signed name and the stamped "Barrister and Solicitor". I've uploaded them as is and see if Immi has an issue with it.

Ok, so we all know when you upload documents, it says "Received". Does this status ever change once the department reviews/approves/declines each document? Like does the status ever change to "Accepted" or something?


----------



## agokarn (Apr 29, 2013)

Bouchedag84 said:


> That's the thing, there is not details. Just her signed name and the stamped "Barrister and Solicitor". I've uploaded them as is and see if Immi has an issue with it.
> 
> Ok, so we all know when you upload documents, it says "Received". Does this status ever change once the department reviews/approves/declines each document? Like does the status ever change to "Accepted" or something?


I think it all goes to the assessors who evaluate if the application is decision ready i.e. whether all documents required for a grant are available (including Form80 and Form1221, Medical, PCC etc.). If not they assign it to CO. I know few friends for whom it moved straight from received to case finalised and also know of people who have got case officer allocated. Depends on the case and the case officer.


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi Guys
Got the grant letter(GSM adeleide)

Visa lodged 21st July 2016
Grant 8th Aug 2016

Cheers
All the best for those who are waiting for the grant.


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Congratulations Jon. Can u pls share your ANZSCO n points details? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Congratulations Jon. Can u pls share your ANZSCO n points details?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


233512 ANZSCO code
65 points


----------



## razjoee (Jun 6, 2016)

thehuskyone said:


> A person who lodged on 7th july got a grant today.
> 
> Sent from Oneplus One


So fast


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks Jon. Mine is 233513 and lodged on 18 Jul. 65 points. Not sure how long it's going to take. Received an email last week stating they have started assesing my application. Had u received that email? Or it was just direct grant without any prior emails?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Thanks Jon. Mine is 233513 and lodged on 18 Jul. 65 points. Not sure how long it's going to take. Received an email last week stating they have started assesing my application. Had u received that email? Or it was just direct grant without any prior emails?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nope, direct grant


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

Subscribing.

My progress in timeline...


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Thanks Jon. Mine is 233513 and lodged on 18 Jul. 65 points. Not sure how long it's going to take. Received an email last week stating they have started assesing my application. Had u received that email? Or it was just direct grant without any prior emails?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk]
> ...


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

jon727 said:


> nope, direct grant




Excellent.. Good luck mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Meissam said:


> Jaysingapore said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Jon. Mine is 233513 and lodged on 18 Jul. 65 points. Not sure how long it's going to take. Received an email last week stating they have started assesing my application. Had u received that email? Or it was just direct grant without any prior emails?
> ...


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Meissam said:
> 
> 
> > It was from Adelaide Meissam. Have you lodged yours yet?
> ...


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Yeah mate. Uploaded all the forms upfront before they commence the assessment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meissam (May 2, 2016)

Jaysingapore said:


> Yeah mate. Uploaded all the forms upfront before they commence the assessment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wish you will be granted soon as it seems they are processing complete applications super-fast nowadays.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

Congrats 

Sent from my S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysingapore (Jun 16, 2016)

Hope so dude. I'll keep you guys updated if there's any change in status. My gut feeling is it's gonna take at least 2-3 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi All,

Can someone please list out the documents uploaded for getting a Direct Grant? I am in the process of collecting documents and confused about it


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

dv2016 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone please list out the documents uploaded for getting a Direct Grant? I am in the process of collecting documents and confused about it


there is no hard and fast rule for direct grant.
it just depends on case by case.
below is a brief summary of docs i uploaded(single applicant).
medicals
PCC
Educational cert
salary slips
passport scan
income tax
ielts
EA assessment
form 80
form 1221
id proofs(voter id,driving license)

hope it helps


----------



## dv2016 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Jon727,

Thanks Bro!


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

jon727 said:


> there is no hard and fast rule for direct grant.
> it just depends on case by case.
> below is a brief summary of docs i uploaded(single applicant).
> medicals
> ...


Did you "upload" your medicals or did you do it by eMedical?


How's everyones coming? Any CO allocations? I just submitted all the requested documents this week (Aug 8). I am just hoping they either accept my certified document (the notary's stamp doesn't look very legit) or if they decline it that they at least give me a second chance to find another notary :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Bouchedag84 said:


> Did you "upload" your medicals or did you do it by eMedical?
> 
> 
> How's everyones coming? Any CO allocations? I just submitted all the requested documents this week (Aug 8). I am just hoping they either accept my certified document (the notary's stamp doesn't look very legit) or if they decline it that they at least give me a second chance to find another notary :fingerscrossed:


How do you know that it is not legit?


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi,
I am just waiting for my credit limit increase to pay for the visa..meanwhile just wanted to know if i can fill up the application online.. Does the payment part comes at the end of submitting or at the beginning..in other words can i fill in all my details, save it and then login later and make the payment and submit.
Thanks
Shaan


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## sragou13 (Feb 5, 2016)

shaancm said:


> Hi,
> I am just waiting for my credit limit increase to pay for the visa..meanwhile just wanted to know if i can fill up the application online.. Does the payment part comes at the end of submitting or at the beginning..in other words can i fill in all my details, save it and then login later and make the payment and submit.
> Thanks
> Shaan
> ...


You can fill in the details and payment comes only at the end.Till then, you can save your application.


----------



## shaancm (Nov 9, 2015)

sragou13 said:


> You can fill in the details and payment comes only at the end.Till then, you can save your application.




Thank you.



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

sragou13 said:


> Bouchedag84 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you "upload" your medicals or did you do it by eMedical?
> ...


It is a legit notary and stamp etc but her stamp is more of an imprinted one and only included her name. I'm comparing it to a notary I've used in the past who had a more professional looking stamp and also included wording similar to "I certify this to be a duplicate of the original..." That's all. Hopefully no dramas


----------



## sk8rboi_786 (Jun 2, 2016)

Bouchedag84 said:


> Did you "upload" your medicals or did you do it by eMedical?
> 
> 
> How's everyones coming? Any CO allocations? I just submitted all the requested documents this week (Aug 8). I am just hoping they either accept my certified document (the notary's stamp doesn't look very legit) or if they decline it that they at least give me a second chance to find another notary :fingerscrossed:


i did emedicals, prior to invite.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Welp, got contacted, they requested more information. They need a different criminal record check. Apparently, since I didn't use the RCMP forms for me and my de facto partner, we have to get finger prints done and resubmit


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

Bouchedag84 said:


> Welp, got contacted, they requested more information. They need a different criminal record check. Apparently, since I didn't use the RCMP forms for me and my de facto partner, we have to get finger prints done and resubmit


Wow, so many issues with PCC. guess what I had CO contact too, a little mix up on my name on the AFP. I had my name A and B check. They wanted A+B in one line :eyebrows: Did you submit the right AFP the last time?


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

mimic said:


> Bouchedag84 said:
> 
> 
> > Welp, got contacted, they requested more information. They need a different criminal record check. Apparently, since I didn't use the RCMP forms for me and my de facto partner, we have to get finger prints done and resubmit
> ...


Oh that sucks.
I am assuming I did the right AFP this time as I submitted everything they requested the 1st time around, including this correct AFP, and they only requested the different Canadian police check. We will see!


----------



## iishan9891 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi All,

My application status shows Assessment in progress, I lodged my Visa application on 21st july 2016. Any idea what does that mean as I have already uploaded remaining documents (i.e. PCC) on 8th August 2016.

==================================
ANZSCO: 263111 (Computer Network & System Engineer)
PTE-A: 25-MAY-2016 L-87, R-74, W-80, S-90 : Overall: 80/90
ACS Application: 12-APR-2016
ACS Result +ve: 22-APR-2016
EOI Subclass 189 (60 points): 27-MAY-2016
Invitation: 06-JUL-2016
Visa Lodged: 21-JUL-2016
Medicals: 23-JUL-2016
PCC upload" 08-Aug-2016
Current Status: Assessment in progress
CO Contact: XX-XX-XXXX
Grant: XX-XX-XXXX


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

iishan9891 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application status shows Assessment in progress, I lodged my Visa application on 21st july 2016. Any idea what does that mean as I have already uploaded remaining documents (i.e. PCC) on 8th August 2016.


It means exactly that. They are assessing it. If they need more information, they will email you. Just let it sit for now


----------



## mimic (Oct 28, 2015)

How many days did it take them to contact you again after they requested the AFP? Is the Canadian one easy to get like AFP? 

I guess if they didn't asked again you uploaded the right one.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

mimic said:


> How many days did it take them to contact you again after they requested the AFP? Is the Canadian one easy to get like AFP?
> 
> I guess if they didn't asked again you uploaded the right one.


I believe it was around 2 weeks, but don't quote me on that.
I assume I've uploaded everything that they've asked for now. My status is assessment in progress.

Anyone get granted yet?

I've just read now that the Date of Initial Entry is based on when medicals are done? Usually a year to enter australia from the date they are complete....thoughts?


----------



## iishan9891 (Feb 17, 2016)

Bouchedag84 said:


> I believe it was around 2 weeks, but don't quote me on that.
> I assume I've uploaded everything that they've asked for now. My status is assessment in progress.
> 
> Anyone get granted yet?
> ...


Yes Bouchedag84, The IED is given till 1 year from the date of Medicals or PCC whichever is earlier in this case.


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

Well well well, was laying in bed last night around 1030 and boom, my phone alerts me of an email and low and behold, myself and my girlfriend have been granted the 189 visas! First entry date of July 26, 2017. We are beyond excited!


----------



## Bouchedag84 (Oct 6, 2014)

well...this thread died rather quickly... no updates??


----------



## Gullu_butt (Aug 5, 2016)

I have lodged my Visa on 3rd July and had a CO contact on 23 July. After that there is no update


----------

